# What path should I take after culinary school???



## jeru77 (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey,

      I'm a recent got my Associate Degree from the Art Institute and going back to get my BA. I have over 16 years as a Culinary Specialist in the Navy. I chose this career path. I'm also a member of ACF. I'm trying to find what path I need to take. I want to do everything in this food industry but I can't find what I want to do. I love Asian, Caribbean, Italian, and African cuisines. I have been asking my peers and teachers questions on what to do but they haven't given me any answers. What should I do?


----------



## sven kappel (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm not sure what ia culinary specialist is in the Navy, however, I feel comfortable saying it is different then in the  restaurant industry. 

If you are just now starting out, I wouldn't be to picky about weather to cook in a Asian, Italian, Caribbean or African restaurant.

I personally feel that the best place to start is a restaurant you know will learn the most. Set your standards high. To get into a 3 -4 

star restaurant, you will have to start in the dish pit which is the best way to start in the kitchen for anyone entering the industry green.

You will respect the people under you and get respect from the chefs above you. 

P.S. Please don't walk in thinking that you know everything. Rather, keep your mouth shut and be a "quicker learner"

No matter what you think you know, in the kitchen, there's the right way, the wrong way, and the chefs way. You can decide which is more important i guess.

And no one can stress enough that... this is not a job, it's a life style. 

Good Luck.


----------



## jeru77 (Oct 9, 2014)

You're right. I was a cook in the navy. I started out washing dish and doing prep working for 16 months. Then became a line cook for 6 years. Also worked the storeroom that holds over 2 million dollars worth of products. Before I got out, I was a Sous chef for 8 years. I though it is going to be different from the civilian world. But it is not. Thank you for the guides. I hope you can give me more advice because I'm hungry for knowledge.


----------



## mckallidon (Feb 14, 2015)

So true.  Even if they do respect your purported experience or knowledge, they may expect more without putting more into you, but most likely will not even care.  I learned to just play stupid and surprise people.  Works out way better.  Even if you disagree at the time, just do it.  You may not see their brand of wisdom 'til later, even after you leave.


----------

